# The Draw Strategy & Matches



## hendersontillman (Aug 20, 2019)

G-Osaka v Shonan -> Back The Draw (stake 16 euro)


----------



## Makemoneybtc (Aug 21, 2019)

The draw strategy doesn't really work unless you have a big bankroll to sustain your bets when you get into trouble and lose a lot in a row


----------

